# New Dogma F8 What should I do for gearing



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Just picked up my new F8 and have a bit of a dilemma about what gearing I should use to build it up with.

Last year I given an opportunity to get a great deal on a Durace Di2 build kit, Shimano C50 clincher wheels and the Pro vibe bar and stem. So I bit and bought the full package. Now that I have the bike I'm wondering if I should go with Campy instead. I have a Dogma 65.1 with Super record EPS (V1) and could easily swap that over, but would need to upgrade to the internal battery (V2).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just do whatever you want, whatever makes you want to ride it more.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure why you are even asking here. Who cares it's your bike and the package you bought is great. What's the confusion?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Btw love the colour. And if you have read any other post by me. F8 best bike out there period.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Di2 and the Shimano components are great. What's the matter with you? 

The Vibe bar is the best I've ever used and the Di2 works awesome.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

mimason said:


> Di2 and the Shimano components are great. What's the matter with you?
> 
> The Vibe bar is the best I've ever used and the Di2 works awesome.


All my other bikes are campy this would be my only Shimano built bike. Also thinking of the Italian heritage and keeping it Italian. I was going to swap my 65.1 to Record mechanical because it will be my race bike now. 
I still have a new saddle and pedals on order so I have a least another week to decide. 

Thanks for all the responses, i'll let you know what I end up doing.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeing how you have Campy on all of the other bikes I'd say the Di2 is a no-brainer.

There is no Italian heritage to that frame at all if you ask me. Maybe the company originally but that's really nonsense.

Have you ridden the Di2 yet? You might not like it. It doesn't feel anything at all like Campy if you ask me. You might not like the "dead" or "numb" or "lifeless" feeling of it in comparison. Granted, I haven't ridden EPS so I'm not sure if that feels like its mechanical counterpart or not, I just assume it does.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

OK. Just started my stopwatch, waiting for the first "campy vs shimano" or " mech vs electronic" troll post. ......
Seriously, as others have said, you've got a nice ride no matter what you choose, whatever makes you happy. 
To me, its almost as much fun to build a new bike as it is to ride it. Enjoy!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay, click your stopwatch.

There is definitely a difference in the tactile feedback with Campagnolo and Shimano. Campagnolo feels either solid or clunky depending on your preference. Some complain that Shimano has little to no feedback, especially if they are used to the strong clicks from Campagnolo.

Try both and get what feels best to you.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Because your current bike has SR I am somewhat surprised by the question and the responses......I got Super record EPS on my 65.1 and I promptly switched all my bikes to campy 11 speed, including my trainer bike. In my opinion the shifter layout is so different it is really hard to like both. I literally have no interest in a bike with shimano or SRAM because of the thumb shifters and the shift feel. Personal opinion only but I think the dura ace or ultegra crankset/chain rings don't look good at all when compared to chorus/record etc.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

So I ended up building it with Campagnolo Record mechanical.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

looks great - what are the specs? wheels etc?


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> looks great - what are the specs? wheels etc?


Campagnolo Record 11 Sp 2015 Groupo (Less Crank)
Power2max Power meter based on a Rotor 3D+ crank
Handle bars and stem are Deda Zero100
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Wheels are Carbon Clinchers 50mm deep rims on Novatech Hubs


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

antihero77 said:


> Btw love the colour. And if you have read any other post by me. F8 best bike out there period.


I agree about the color. And I've ridden the F8, and thought it great. But how do you know it's the best bike out there -- have you ridden them all? Just wondering...


----------



## cyclinglife (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,what did you do for the gearing now?Like to hear something from you?


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

cyclinglife said:


> Hi,what did you do for the gearing now?Like to hear something from you?


Campagnolo Record 11 Sp 2015 and used a 12-25 cassette for the rear.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes I own many super bikes. And by far the F8 rides the best


----------



## cyclinglife (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow,cool!how about the crank?Then I know How tall you are


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Crank is the Power2Max power meter based on a 3D+ Rotor crank
As for size the frame is 55cm. I ha e long legs and a short body.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

antihero77 said:


> Yes I own many super bikes. And by far the F8 rides the best


yep. sure nuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

Awaiting components to arrive to put together my F8 as well. My frame is 47cm. Going Dura-Ace Di2 group set, mid compact 36/52 with 170mm crank length. Since my area is relatively flat I am going for a smooth 11-23 cassette. I may end up with standard 38/53 crank, still wondering whether mid compact is the right choice.


----------

